# Best saddle for long distance rides...



## gearhead313

I just finished a little Pittsburgh to DC ride on the GAP trail, logging 366mi. The ride was great, but GOOD GOD MY A$$!!! I need to tap the greats for new saddle recommendations. Measurements conclude i should be in teh 143mm width department, so what would some good recommendations be?

My previous saddle was a selle gel flow XC... but i actually did the ride on my mtb saddle, a carbon/ti wtb rocket V which i thought would have been better, but apparently not! Thanks guys.


----------



## MB1

#1) Brooks B17
#2) Brooks Pro
#3) Brooks Swift

Get the B17


----------



## PomPilot

#4) Brooks Flyer (a B17 with springs).


----------



## gearhead313

brooks really are that comfortable??


----------



## Kerry Irons

*Don't be misled*



gearhead313 said:


> brooks really are that comfortable??


Brooks (or Selle Italia, or Specialized BG, or Selle San Marco, or etc.) are comfortable for the people who like them, and not comfortable for those who don't. Saddle choice is a very personal thing, and it has to combine with proper bike setup and sitting correctly on the saddle.

There are 7 factors in preventing saddle numbness and pain:

1) saddle adjustment - tilt angle is very important

2) sitting properly - a lot of people ride too far forward on the saddle. Your "sit bones" should be perched on the rear, wide part of the saddle

3) standing up - you should never let things go numb or get painful. At the first sign of any lack of feeling or pain, pedal standing up for a short distance and repeat as necessary to bring the feeling back and prevent further numbness

4) easing up - you want to lift your butt off the saddle any time you are going to hit a bump or sharp edge. It's easier on your anatomy, your wheels, your tires, and the rest of your bike.

5) bike fit: in addition to saddle height and tilt, there is fore/aft adjustment, reach and drop to the bars, cleat position.

6) tires: proper width with the right PSI for your weight and roads so you don't every single road imperfection.

7) saddle - there are some people who can ride most any saddle if it is properly adjusted (see #1) and there are some people who have problems with nearly any saddle. It's hard to predict which type you are. Work on 1-6 and if that doesn't help, THEN consider a new saddle.

The standard advice to cure numbness is to tip the nose down, but having discussed this topic many times, it seems that some people are not sitting properly on their saddles. You need to have a saddle and saddle position that has your sit bones on the butt of the saddle. If your saddle nose is tipped down too far, it may cause you to slide forward. If it is tipped up too far, it may be causing pressure. And if you can't get things right in between these points, it may be that you are not sitting in the right spot or that the saddle doesn't fit you. IME, the range of saddle tilt goes from "nose level" to saddle level. Nose level means that for most saddles, the butt of the saddle is elevated (this is how I ride). Saddle level means that a level placed on the saddle would have the nose and butt level, which may create a hammock effect in the middle. Your personal comfort has to rule on where to place things in this range. Also, fore/aft position can influence comfort - it is a trade between pedaling style and the how much you lean on the bars vs. sit on the saddle.


----------



## Mr. Versatile

Nutz! I was getting ready to post my favorite saddle, which is the WTB Rocket V. Just goes to show you that everybody's different. Whatever saddle you end up with, I hope you're also figuring in nicely padded, comfortable shorts, and some sort of chamois lube into the equation.


----------



## bigbill

Everyone gave good advice but the best advice was about bike fit. If you aren't set up correctly on your bike (reach, forward/aft position, etc), then nothing will be comfortable for long distance. My personal favorite is a Selle San Marco Regal, kind of old school but there's a reason they still make them. Bottom line, get set up on your bike and find a saddle that fits your ass.


----------



## Guest

bigbill said:


> Everyone gave good advice but the best advice was about bike fit. If you aren't set up correctly on your bike (reach, forward/aft position, etc), then nothing will be comfortable for long distance. My personal favorite is a Selle San Marco Regal, kind of old school but there's a reason they still make them. Bottom line, get set up on your bike and find a saddle that fits your ass.


Funny thing about the Regals.

Get the black ones and you will be fine.

The Red and White ones they are selling now are not in the same ballpark.

As uncomfortable as can be.


----------



## rocky rode

*Butt...*



bigbill said:


> Everyone gave good advice but the best advice was about bike fit. If you aren't set up correctly on your bike (reach, forward/aft position, etc), then nothing will be comfortable for long distance. My personal favorite is a Selle San Marco Regal, kind of old school but there's a reason they still make them. Bottom line, get set up on your bike and find a saddle that fits your ass.


Yep. It doesn't matter what anyone else likes. It takes lots of time and lots of saddles to find the one that fits you best. Bike fit definitely does matter but a saddle that doesn't fit your butt isn't going to be comfy, regardless. You may end up happy on some take off 10.00 saddle in the close out bin. Personally a gel Flite makes my butt happy. I've tried probably over 20 saddles, it's an expensive and time consuming process. Brooks saddles don't work for everyone.


----------



## zpl

I just wanted to add my two cents about Brooks (and other leather) saddles. For the longest time I avoided them because I heard stories that they are agonizing to break in. This year I finally decided to try a Brooks B17, and I wish I had done so sooner. The saddle was comfortable from day one and has become surprisingly more comfortable now that I've broken it in. It's true they're not for everyone, but if you did a survey of long-distance cyclists I think you'd find Brooks saddles are one of the top choices. 

Scott


----------



## jmlapoint

Brooks B17 for sure, and then go standard or narrow depending on your build/'bottom'.


----------



## BentChainring

As Kerry Irons said, its personal. I personally love the B17. It is on three of my bikes, including my touring rig.


----------



## gearhead313

Great advice... I think I will work on my physical dimensions and fit myself to the bike a little better. I currently have a long stem and am in a "race" position most of the time, putting more pressure on my hands.. this works for a while, but when I need a break, I cant sit back up right and end up causing more hurt... Much thanks for the info!


----------



## muscleendurance

Kerry Irons said:


> 2) sitting properly - a lot of people ride too far forward on the saddle. Your "sit bones" should be perched on the rear, wide part of the saddle


And to add to that sliding your a$$ back and 'rolling' forward into position to get the right pelvic angle. If your leaned forward but(t ) pelvis bones are angled towards you, your in for more hurt. It should be that your pelvic bones are angled forwards towards the front of the bike. It makes a BIG difference to comfort.


----------



## Spinfinity

I'm one of those people who can ride on almost any saddle, but every one of them takes some little adjustments to find the correct tilt angle and fore/aft placement. I'm not able to mount 'em and immediately ride 'em like they were built for me and don't believe that to be a realistic expectation for anybody or any saddle.

Here are a few things that work for me:

1. A bike seat ain't a bar stool. If you try to sit on one with all your weight, you will not be comfortable long. You need to be balanced in a way that takes some weight off your ass.	

2. Suck in your gut while you ride. My butt feels better when my core is holding my legs up than when the weight of my legs feels like it's pulling my body down.

3. Move your ass around the seat and your hands around the bars to change your posture and position.

4. Be sure that your "home base" on the saddle is far enough back to get your weight on the big bones and off the soft stuff.

5. Pull back on the handle bars when you go over bumps.

6. Most important? Ride enough to get used to being in the saddle.


----------



## gearhead313

thats my current debauchery... I can get low on it for sure, but maybe going with some tilt would help more? Do i really need to pay attention to widths also?



and yes, im prepared for any hybrid-*** comments


----------



## longcat

gearhead313 said:


> thats my current debauchery... I can get low on it for sure, but maybe going with some tilt would help more? Do i really need to pay attention to widths also?
> 
> 
> 
> and yes, im prepared for any hybrid-*** comments


You can try to tilt it back a bit, I had my saddle tilted a bit more down than yours and while this felt ok for a few weeks I tilted it back some more because it felt like I was sliding too much forward. Now when its good its tilted back much more than I would had tought I needed.

I guess for me it goes like this: tilt it forward, then tilt back in as small increments as possible until I dont slide forward on it (the "sliding off" feeling). I should add that my seatpost has very coarse angle adjustment, it sux.


----------



## hicksycle

I wonder why Brooks choose the name "B17". 640,000 tons of bombs were dropped on Germany in WWII from B17's. War is war, bicycles are bicycles.


----------



## MB1

hicksycle said:


> I wonder why Brooks choose the name "B17". 640,000 tons of bombs were dropped on Germany in WWII from B17's. War is war, bicycles are bicycles.


Kids, what are you going to do?

This really made me laugh.

I assume you don't realize that the Brooks B17 Saddle was introduced in the mid 1890's (somewhat earlier than the first powered airplane flight).


----------



## Touch0Gray

MB1 said:


> Kids, what are you going to do?
> 
> This really made me laugh.
> 
> I assume you don't realize that the Brooks B17 Saddle was introduced in the mid 1890's (somewhat earlier than the first powered airplane flight).


my guess is, the bombers were named after the saddle by a guy who DIDN'T like them!
fwiw, I only ride Brooks..... 2 Swift, 3 B17-N


----------



## MB1

Touch0Gray said:


> my guess is, the bombers were named after the saddle .....


Do you think that Brooks should sue the US Government for trademark infringement? 

BTW I hope those 5 saddles aren't on the same bike (but if they are I would love to see it!).


----------



## Touch0Gray

MB1 said:


> Do you think that Brooks should sue the US Government for trademark infringement?
> 
> BTW I hope those 5 saddles aren't on the same bike (but if they are I would love to see it!).


what?..... you mean some people have more than one bike?????????


----------



## aureliajulia

MB1 said:


> Do you think that Brooks should sue the US Government for trademark !.


Love this!!!


----------



## bigrider

I heard in the B17-N model, the N stands for nucular not narrow.


----------



## junior1210

If you don't want to drop the cash on Brooks, try Gyes saddles. They are about 1/2 - 2/3 the cost of brooks with the same patterns on their saddles with decent quality. Don't misunderstand though, nothing compares to Brooks (there's a reason they've been around 100+ years), but if the designs of Gyes won't work for you then neither will Brooks, and vice versa. Secondary reasoning is that leather saddles require handling and care different than other saddles, so if you screw up on a Gyes you won't loose as much than if you did on the real deal.


----------



## Thulium

........


----------



## QuattroCreep

Just a couple of quick questions.

366mi over what period of time?
How many miles do you average in a week?
Was this a sudden ramp up?
Have you ever had a problem with comfort on this saddle before?


----------



## Tonyc9075

Another vote for B17
I held off for decades before I bought one and then I asked myself why did you wait so long. You deserve a B17


----------



## Touch0Gray

bigrider said:


> I heard in the B17-N model, the N stands for *nucular* not narrow.



ahhhhemmmmmmmm......NUCULAR?????????????? NUCULAR?

FIX IT NOW!!!!!!!! that is my BIGGEST pet peeve....... [size+3]NUCULAR[/size] ....why I oughta.......



on a less serious note,there are a lot of Brooks knock offs....they are NOT Brooks by any stretch of the imagination...Not even close!. The SHAPE and quality are two rather important differences. Not the "bridge" on the underside of the Gyes and the Velo orange......Brooks, does not NEED them


----------



## macalu

I don't think there is a single right saddle for everyone. That's why so many different saddles are offered. I've been happy riding the Selle San Marco Rolls Ti for many years.

But as others have said: you need to be positioned on the sweet spot....not too forward or back.

Good luck.


----------



## froze

Best saddle is completely subjective to ones arse. However, most long distance touring people who are on the saddle day in and day out for months at a time prefer a very small selection of saddles, when I say prefer I mean mostly, there are the rare odd ball saddle that will be found. 

The most favorite is the Brooks B17, the Brooks Swift is not a touring saddle it is a racing saddle designed for a low riding position whereas the B17 is a touring saddle designed for upright riding. That's not to say you can't use a Swift, but you find them on a lot of touring bikes. Brooks does make spring suspended saddles, but I don't see the purpose in those if riding on roads, if you will be riding on dirt roads then maybe or you could also use a suspended seat post. There are other leather saddles on the market made by other brands that are similar to the Brooks.

The second most favored is the Terry Liberator Y in either gel or no gel. These are wide saddles like the Brooks intended for upright style of riding.

Another less popular is the Serfas Tri saddle.

Like I said you don't have to use those three, but those are the most common. In the long run the Brooks 17 is the best for most people. It last a very long time and molds and breaks into your arse unlike the other saddles mentioned.


----------



## noelbike

Some people are simply not riding enough to get used to sitting on a bike seat. It is hard to differentiate this issue out. Would your current seat be ok if you rode on it a lot more? 
I ride 125-150miles a week when I am NOT touring and then I go to 70-90 a day 6 days a week. I always get sore after 3 days and by day 7 I am fine. There is no doubt our buts harden up. I swap saddles around. Brooks is no better for me. All the ones I use are great if I ride enough.


----------



## froze

noelbike said:


> Some people are simply not riding enough to get used to sitting on a bike seat. It is hard to differentiate this issue out. Would your current seat be ok if you rode on it a lot more?
> I ride 125-150miles a week when I am NOT touring and then I go to 70-90 a day 6 days a week. I always get sore after 3 days and by day 7 I am fine. There is no doubt our buts harden up. I swap saddles around. Brooks is no better for me. All the ones I use are great if I ride enough.


Not all saddles are prefect for all people neither is one particular saddle perfect for all riders. I've read riders here on this forum who don't like Brooks, why? Because their different butts for different folks, or something like that. I don't happen to like Conti road tires, most of you do, and get schited on whenever I mention that, so what? I had bad luck with Contis and some have had bad luck with Brooks, so what? I for one won't schit on you for not liking Brooks, or you are indifferent towards them. It's just the way different people are, you are completely right about not liking Brooks if they do nothing for you to like them!


----------



## junior1210

Touch0Gray said:


> on a less serious note,there are a lot of Brooks knock offs....they are NOT Brooks by any stretch of the imagination...Not even close!. The SHAPE and quality are two rather important differences. Not the "bridge" on the underside of the Gyes and the Velo orange......Brooks, does not NEED them


Like I said Gyes isn't Brooks, but they are similar enough in design that if the Gyes wouldn't work then neither would the Brooks. I know this from personal experience, but again everybody's butt is different. 
I'll say it again, Gyes isn't Brooks, they are different. Brooks is top of the line, no doubt, but not everybody NEEDS top of the line. I make the suggestion because if you can get a saddle that works for $60 but is off brand, why cough up $100+ for a name? Yes I know about the difference in quality, but the Gyes isn't dog crap shoveled off the street, it's just not as good as Brooks. It's like Dura Ace and 105, yes Dura Ace is the best, but most of us can get by rather well with 105.


----------



## Touch0Gray

junior1210 said:


> Like I said Gyes isn't Brooks, but they are similar enough in design that if the Gyes wouldn't work then neither would the Brooks. I know this from personal experience, but again everybody's butt is different.
> I'll say it again, Gyes isn't Brooks, they are different. Brooks is top of the line, no doubt, but not everybody NEEDS top of the line. I make the suggestion because if you can get a saddle that works for $60 but is off brand, why cough up $100+ for a name? Yes I know about the difference in quality, but the Gyes isn't dog crap shoveled off the street, it's just not as good as Brooks. It's like Dura Ace and 105, yes Dura Ace is the best, but most of us can get by rather well with 105.


I never said the Gyes were no good, I said they are NOT the same as Brooks, That is not to say the quality is not good either, I know more than one person who bought the Velo Orange (which I suspect are made in the same factory as the Gyes) and they were not comfortable, but when they got a Brooks, they were thrilled with them. That said, I have 2 Swift that I only paid 90 bucks for, one new and one lightly used.

It's not at all like 105 vs dura ace, they are essentially the same shape and perform the same, it is more like the difference between dura ace and record, they are just different. The materials is important, the shape is important.


----------



## froze

There is another leather saddle that the brand had been around for a very long time called Persons, not sure if they got bought out by some Asian company but I find it odd their prices are low, but they still look like the saddle I remember seeing 40 years or so ago.

Persons Saddles


----------



## MB1

junior1210 said:


> Like I said Gyes isn't Brooks, .....


You are missing the point, if the saddle didn't drop zillions of bombs on some country somewhere or otherwise participate in some other heinous atrocity they got no place under my rear end!


----------



## wooglin

MB1 said:


> You are missing the point, if the saddle didn't drop zillions of bombs on some country somewhere or otherwise participate in some other heinous atrocity they got no place under my rear end!


So you also ride a Liberator, huh? Who knew?


----------



## froze

MB1 said:


> You are missing the point, if the saddle didn't drop zillions of bombs on some country somewhere or otherwise participate in some other heinous atrocity they got no place under my rear end!


Huh? What the heck are you talking about? What country besides America and Russia have dropped zillions of bombs on some country somewhere? Since America has probably dropped more bombs then any other country in the last 40 years I assume you won't buy anything made in America at all.


----------



## bigrider

Touch0Gray said:


> ahhhhemmmmmmmm......NUCULAR?????????????? NUCULAR?
> 
> FIX IT NOW!!!!!!!! that is my BIGGEST pet peeve....... [size+3]NUCULAR[/size] ....why I oughta.......


I was fishing but didn't think it would be you. lol I was kind of expecting something like George Bush used that saddle (he loved the word nucular)


----------



## froze

bigrider said:


> I was fishing but didn't think it would be you. lol I was kind of expecting something like George Bush used that saddle (he loved the word nucular)


Nucular - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## wooglin

froze said:


> Huh? What the heck are you talking about? What country besides America and Russia have dropped zillions of bombs on some country somewhere? Since America has probably dropped more bombs then any other country in the last 40 years I assume you won't buy anything made in America at all.


Um....


----------



## MB1

froze said:


> Huh? What the heck are you talking about? What country besides America and Russia have dropped zillions of bombs on some country somewhere? Since America has probably dropped more bombs then any other country in the last 40 years I assume you won't buy anything made in America at all.


LOL, I love the internet.

BTW for starters England, Germany, Japan, Italy......


----------



## froze

MB1 said:


> LOL, I love the internet.
> 
> BTW for starters England, Germany, Japan, Italy......


But Japan hasn't dropped any bombs since WW2, and America drops more bombs then all those you mentioned and are thinking of combined! So again, you don't buy stuff made in the USA? It's kind of difficult today anyway to get stuff made in one of those countries you listed because they mostly have gone to China to get their stuff made.


----------



## wooglin

This is like an episode of the twilight zone.


----------



## froze

wooglin said:


> This is like an episode of the twilight zone.


Which episode?

Laos was the most heavily bombed country in the history of war, done by the USA. The USA has bombed 30 countries since the end of WW2, those 30 countries represent a third of the worlds population. So lets not buy products made in the USA?

And if you want to go by undetonated nuclear arsenal then Russia is ahead of the US in that department, but the US is second. So again don't buy stuff made in the USA?

I'm waiting for an answer from MB1, I want facts to show that Japan, England, Germany, and some other country(s) have dropped more bombs then America has since the end of WW2.

Talk about the Twilight Zone.


----------



## wooglin

froze said:


> Which episode?
> 
> Laos was the most heavily bombed country in the history of war, done by the USA. The USA has bombed 30 countries since the end of WW2, those 30 countries represent a third of the worlds population. So lets not buy products made in the USA?
> 
> And if you want to go by undetonated nuclear arsenal then Russia is ahead of the US in that department, but the US is second. So again don't buy stuff made in the USA?
> 
> I'm waiting for an answer from MB1, I want facts to show that Japan, England, Germany, and some other country(s) have dropped more bombs then America has since the end of WW2.
> 
> Talk about the Twilight Zone.


The one where MB1 points out, in response to someone wondering why the B17 saddle was named after a plane, that the B17 saddle was around for 50 (or more) years before the B17 plane was invented. So the time travel one. Maybe you need to re-read the thread, starting with where it was bumped from 2009 to a few days ago.


----------



## MB1

wooglin said:


> This is like an episode of the twilight zone.


Ah my favorite show of all time.



wooglin said:


> The one where MB1 points out, in response to someone wondering why the B17 saddle was named after a plane, that the B17 saddle was around for 50 (or more) years before the B17 plane was invented. So the time travel one.


But let's not spoil the fun....


----------



## MB1

froze said:


> ...I'm waiting for an answer from MB1, .....


I'm trying to frame a response but all I can do is giggle!


----------



## froze

Well it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Touch0Gray

wooglin said:


> The one where MB1 points out, in response to someone wondering why the B17 saddle was named after a plane, that the B17 saddle was around for 50 (or more) years before the B17 plane was invented. So the time travel one. Maybe you need to re-read the thread, starting with where it was bumped from 2009 to a few days ago.


and like 15 years before the Wright Brothers...LOL


----------



## MB1

wooglin said:


> So you also ride a Liberator, huh? Who knew?


Well no, I don't but that notorious Neo-Con Miss M used to. :yikes:


----------



## Mr. Versatile

Brooks B17


----------



## NWbikergirl

*I finally found a saddle that fits me*



gearhead313 said:


> I just finished a little Pittsburgh to DC ride on the GAP trail, logging 366mi. The ride was great, but GOOD GOD MY A$$!!! I need to tap the greats for new saddle recommendations. Measurements conclude i should be in teh 143mm width department, so what would some good recommendations be?
> 
> My previous saddle was a selle gel flow XC... but i actually did the ride on my mtb saddle, a carbon/ti wtb rocket V which i thought would have been better, but apparently not! Thanks guys.


Hi, I am in my 50's and a life long tour rider. However about 6 years ago I starting getting so sore I had just about stopped riding. After running through several seats I finally found the Carbon Comfort by Rideouttech. My husband and I just finished a tour across New Zealand and that ride was so difficult that I could not have done it if my bottom was also hurting.


----------



## jason124

*Not the usual choice*

Looks like I'm the only one with a Brooks Cambium C17 so far which is listed as a touring saddle on the Brooks website. 

My alternate choice is the Fizik Arione. 
Disclaimer: Read many reviews where the Arione is comfortable for 20 or so miles then its painful for the rest. I haven't experienced this phenomenon yet but something to be aware of.


----------



## froze

jason124 said:


> Looks like I'm the only one with a Brooks Cambium C17 so far which is listed as a touring saddle on the Brooks website.
> 
> My alternate choice is the Fizik Arione.
> Disclaimer: Read many reviews where the Arione is comfortable for 20 or so miles then its painful for the rest. I haven't experienced this phenomenon yet but something to be aware of.


I have a couple of Fizik's, an Aliante Gamma and a Vitnesse (sp? the letters are wearing out) and both of them are very comfortable on rides even over 100 miles, can't see why the Arione would be any different...but everyone's butt is different. Unless Fizik changes their saddle designs (which happened to another brand years ago that I loved but then I hated it when they changed) this is the only brand of non leather (IE Brooks of which I have two) I will ever buy.


----------



## n2deep

jason124 said:


> Looks like I'm the only one with a Brooks Cambium C17 so far which is listed as a touring saddle on the Brooks website.
> .


+ Brooks Cambium, simply the best!!!


----------



## jason124

froze said:


> I have a couple of Fizik's, an Aliante Gamma and a Vitnesse (sp? the letters are wearing out) and both of them are very comfortable on rides even over 100 miles, can't see why the Arione would be any different...but everyone's butt is different. Unless Fizik changes their saddle designs (which happened to another brand years ago that I loved but then I hated it when they changed) this is the only brand of non leather (IE Brooks of which I have two) I will ever buy.


Speaking of design changes, there is a Arione CX variation which seems to offer up mixed opinions. Something about stiffer, denser foam but flatter profile.


----------



## froze

n2deep said:


> + Brooks Cambium, simply the best!!!


Haven't tried the Cambium but I have a B17 and a Swift and both of those are not only very comfortable but will outlast any other type of saddle with foam and or gel with a covering all on top of a plastic or carbon fiber base.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT

I have gone through many saddles over the years and just as others have have already said, saddles are very personal...

This has been working for me on my long rides... 60+ miles

"SELLE SMP 2015 EXTRA GEL SMP4BIKE SADDLE WHITE"

Selle SMP Extra GEL Cycling Saddle White Split Bike Seat Model IS Extra GEL | eBay


----------



## claudio_vernight

I used various Brooks for over 20 years, then Turbos and now Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow. Agree with ROAD&DIRT, saddle selection is very personal. A super simple trick I learned back in the 70's for sore butts--wear two pair of shorts. It works for me.


----------

